# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > General >  Radio Times Celebrates Corries 50th

## alan45

Radio Times pays a special tribute to Coronation Street in its next issue with 12 different covers featuring some of the most iconic female characters from the soap's history.

Marking the Weatherfield show's 50th anniversary, the collection of covers recognises the popularity of Bet Lynch, Elsie Tanner and Hilda Ogden among other legends. Current favourites like Tina McIntyre and Becky McDonald are also included.

The Corrie tribute issue goes on sale tomorrow, featuring an interview with the drama's creator Tony Warren and an exclusive 'Secret Diary of Gail' feature that charts the history of the Street, penned by show scriptwriter Jonathan Harvey.

Radio Times editor Ben Preston commented: "Coronation Street is so much more than a soap opera - for 50 years it's been a second family for millions. We've been captivated by a cast of ordinary people telling funny, poignant stories about their lives, loves and hopes. 

"And this week Radio Times celebrates those indomitable women of Weatherfield with a dozen different covers saluting some of the greatest characters ever to grace our televisions."

----------

Dazzle (27-11-2010)

----------


## parkerman

I got Becky on mine.

----------


## alan45

> I got Becky on mine.




Ah  this one







Im so lucky I got sexy specs Dreary Barlowcutblouse

----------


## Chris_2k11

Michelle is on one of them! ridiculous

----------


## alan45

> Michelle is on one of them! ridiculous


You will note that I did not post it. I cannot stand her. She has delusions of grandeur. The woman is a lgend in her own mind. I wonder what drivel she will publish in the Sunday Tabloids

----------

Chris_2k11 (28-11-2010)

----------


## Perdita

The other covers  :Big Grin:

----------


## Perdita

And the rest of the covers  :Smile:

----------


## Liz HF

I absolutely love the Deirdre cover! I miss those glasses ;) 

Not sure about Michelle 'conquering the world' but maybe they've featured her as she's one of the current young crop (i.e. Sian, Rosie, Sophie, etc)?

Liz

----------


## sean slater

Alma she was good.

----------

